# [Núcleo y USE] Configuración núcleo y USEs [SOLUCIONADO]

## Latinvs

Antes de nada saludos a todos de este novato.

He llegado a Gentoo después de un periplo que va desde Suse hasta Arch, pasando por Debian. Ahora me encuentro sobre una cómoda pero pesada Sabayon trasteando con Gentoo en Virtualbox. Evidentemente mi intención es, una vez comprobado en Virtuabox que soy capaz de instalar y configurar una Gentoo funcional y sin picias, hacer una instalación de verdad.

PEro hay un par de fases en las que estoy encallado desde hace un par de días porque no encuentro documentación completa y clara, así que recurro a vuestra ayuda  :Very Happy: . En realidad es el mismo problema pero en dos frentes:

No encuentro documentación que describa con cierto detalle los parámetros USE, así que salvo los más obvios no sé cuáles usar para empezar a instalar paquetes. La información en http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml ,que tengo entendido que es la misma que viene en el archivo /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc es un poco incompleta, la verdad; uno no sabe si necesita tal o cual parámetro porque sólo se menciona sucintamente su función pero no en qué condiciones es necesario o qué consecuencias puede tener su uso o desuso.

Encontré este documento un poco más explicativo en algunos casos pero bastante incompleto, y sobre todo antiguo:

http://www.nthdegree.com.au/sverre/publications/120704.html

Por otra parte veo que en make.conf hay unos parámetros USE que vienen como agrupados bajo una categoría, por ejemplo en "APACHE2_MODULES" hay como 30 o 40. ¿Hay que deshabilitarlos uno por uno si no se va a instalar Apache o se puede poner un guión delante de "APACHE2_MODULES" y ya se deshabilitan todos del tirón?

La segunda parte del problema viene por el núcleo y su configuración "precompilatoria". ¿Hay por alguna parte algún documento que explique un poco claramente, sin asumir que el usuario es hacker del núcleo, las opciones en el "menuconfig"? La ayuda es más orientativa que en el caso de las USEs, pero en la mayoría de los casos sigue siendo bastante ambigua, no aclara en qué casos puede ser necesaria tal o cual opción.

Evidentemente antes de preguntar aquí he buscado por Internet en los cinco idiomas que soy capaz de leer y entender mal que bien -más bien mal, jeje- pero nada. Sobre las USEs casi todos los autores se limitan a poner sus secciones pertinentes de sus make.conf o remiten a la página mencionada antes del manual de Gentoo, o sin pudor alguno la copian a trozos o entera; y en el caso del núcleo se limitan a comentar alguna opción que el autor usa y pasan inmediatamente a la compilación.

En fin, que parece que soy incapaz de dar con documentación más útil. Si podéis echarme una mano agradecido os quedo,  :Smile: 

Saludos.Last edited by Latinvs on Wed Apr 28, 2010 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Hola Latinvs, bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo.

La verdad es que pides mucho. Ten en cuenta que tanto las USE como las opciones del kernel son muchas y cambian bastante por lo que tener un listado con todas las que existen y una explicación detallada de cada una es una tarea titánica. Seguramente si buscas con Google acabarás encontrando algo pero apuesto a que no estará muy actualizado. Para informarte creo que es mejor que desistas de buscar listados completos y trates de buscar la información de forma puntual.

La norma general es "si no sabe lo que es entonces no lo necesitas"  :Wink:  lo cual ya ayuda bastante. Obviamente hay excepciones pero para eso, en el caso de las USE ya existen algunas activadas por defecto en tu perfil por los desarrolladores de Gentoo y en el caso de las opciones del kernel en la propia descripción del menuconfig suele existir al final una frase del tipo "Si dudas escoge Sí" ("If unsure, say Y.","When in doubt, say N.", "It is safe to say Y here", etc.).

Si necesitas una descripción de las opciones del kernel más detallada que la que aparece en el menú "help" del propio menuconfig, también existe el directorio Documentation/ dentro de las fuentes del kernel. Otro sitio que suelen mencionar es http://kernelnewbies.org . Mucha gente te recomendará las listas de correo oficiales del kernel pero a mi no me parecen las más indicadas para un novato. Pienso que lo mejor es que preguntes aquí directamente. 

Por si te sirve de algo, yo en su día para obligarme a aprender las opciones del kernel que realmente necesito lo que hice fue compilarlo con la opción "allnoconfig" que desactiva todo. Como base, activé soporte para mi procesador, mi controladora de disco, mi tarjeta de red y mi sistema de ficheros. Luego, poco a poco, con la ayuda de otra gente y mediante prueba-error, fui activando lo que necesitaba para primero conseguir arrancar el sistema y después conseguir hacer funcionar el resto de mi hardware. Si quieres puedes planteártelo de forma opuesta, partiendo de un kernel que funcione (por ejemplo compilado con Genkernel) ve desactivando opciones y ves si afectan en algo o no.

Para las USE haz lo mismo, en vez de tratar de conocer todas las USE que existen, antes de instalar nada, usa las opciones -pv (o -av) con el comando emerge y así veras las USE que afectan a los programas que vas a instalar e infórmate sobre para qué sirven. De esta forma solo tienes que buscar información sobre unas pocas USE y no sobre todas las que existen. De todas formas las USE son bastante autoexplicativas solo por su nombre. Cosas como png, jpg, zip ,wifi, mp3,... se entienden sin problemas. Otras cosas que no son tan obvias como sqllite, mmx, sse2, multilib,... normalmente con una búsqueda en Google o Wikipedia las averiguas pronto y si no es así, siempre está el foro, las listas de correo o el IRC.

Sobre lo que mencionas del make.conf, cosas como "APACHE2_MODULES" o "INPUT_DEVICES" no hay que hacer nada con ellas si no vas a instalar los programas que las usan. Por ejemplo, para el caso que mencionas de "APACHE2_MODULES", si no vas a instalar Apache no tienes que desactivar las opciones, es más, puedes borrar directamente esa linea del make.conf o dejarla con cualquier valor pues no se va a ser usada por nadie.

Si tienes más dudas ya sabes donde estamos.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## i92guboj

No te preocupes demasiado por las banderas USE. Tu perfil trae lo básico para poder trabajar, y siempre se pueden ir adaptando sobre la marcha. 

Aparte de lo que muy bien comenta Stolz arriba, hay que tener en cuenta el hecho de que dichas banderas no tienen una semántica "per sé", todo depende del ebuild del que estemos hablando. Internamente, las USE se usan en comprobaciones condicionales dentro de los ebuilds (que a fin de cuentas no son más que scripts de shell) para habilitar o deshabilitar parámetros que se pasan en tiempo de compilación, para aplicar o no aplicar tal o cual parche, para instalar o no una determinada parte de un programa que puede ser desde algo importante hasta algo tan tonto como un banner o un icono para un escritorio determinado. El significado concreto de un flag por tanto va a depender de cada caso. Es algo complicado de describir en un simple post de foro.

Con el kernel tampoco te comas mucho la cabeza. Lo importante es tener integrado lo necesario para arrancar, que normalmente suele ser un driver para tu controladora de discos (usualmente SATA o IDE), el driver de -al menos- el sistema de ficheros que uses para tu raíz, y poco más. El resto ya lo puedes ir habilitando poco a poco, muchas veces como módulos, y el kernel lo irá cargando si lo necesita.

----------

## Latinvs

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Sí, la ayuda del menuconfig es mucho más explicativa que la de las USEs, auqnue echo de menos algo como "si vas a usar la inalámbrica entonces necesitas esto" o algo así, jeje, bueno quizá no tan obvio, pero más orientativo. Pensaba que quizá habría algo como la lista de las CFLAGS  de GCC que hay en la web de GNU. En vista de que no es así, y de que no pienso meterme en las listas de correo del kernel (les he echado un ojo y aquello es para hackers y desarrolladores, no para pardillos preguntando chorradas, XD) creo que aprovechando que de momento sólo ando trasteando en Virtualbox seguiré el consejo de Stolz y estaré unos días más ensayando y errando hasta dar con algo estable a la par que ágil antes de arriesgarme a poner patas arriba mi ordenador. Y con el tiempo y la paciencia pues sí, espero ir enterándome puntualmente de al menos las más habituales.

Lo de las USE que afectan a programas que no se van a instalar en principio tranquiliza; ya me veía con un quintal de dependencias relacionadas con Apache al instalar, qué sé yo... algún editor web (me reventaba que Arch me intalase el CUPS por la cara y el SANE como dependencia sí o sí de Gwenview cuando no tengo ni impresora ni scanner en este equipo). De todas maneras, como recomendáis, cuando vaya a instalar algo relacionado con la web mejor comprobaré que su ebuild no pida Apache y si lo pide editarlo. Supongo que son un pcoo como los pkgbuilds de Arch: un archivito de texto fácilmente editable, no?. Bueno, ya preguntaré por aquí si me pasa antes que especular, jeje.

Pero entre el cerca de un centenar de banderas USE que me muestra emerge --info, aparte de esa categoría sobr Apache que dije, aparecen varias que sí me interesan, como las relacionadas con el audio -tarjetas y "plugins"- y con el vídeo. Por ejemplo la categoría "ALSA_CARDS", en la que debería desactivar todos los parámetros USE menos hda-intel, que es la tarjeta que tengo; ¿en este caso tengo que desactivar todas a manita o puedo poner un guión delante de ALSA_CARDS y luego quizá copiar "hda-intel" fuera de esa categoría? Me explico un poco mejor:

De momento estoy ordenando mi make.conf poniendo primero las USE que voy a usar y luego todas las que no. En esa segunda sección con las que no quiero estaría ALSA_CARDS. ¿Puedo poner "-ALSA_CARDS" y luego arriba en la sección de las USE que quier poner sola hda-intel, o es incompatible (o sencillamente inútil) con la sintaxis del fichero?

Gracias y saludetes varios.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Pero entre el cerca de un centenar de banderas USE que me muestra emerge --info, aparte de esa categoría sobr Apache que dije, aparecen varias que sí me interesan, como las relacionadas con el audio -tarjetas y "plugins"- y con el vídeo. Por ejemplo la categoría "ALSA_CARDS", en la que debería desactivar todos los parámetros USE menos hda-intel, que es la tarjeta que tengo; ¿en este caso tengo que desactivar todas a manita o puedo poner un guión delante de ALSA_CARDS y luego quizá copiar "hda-intel" fuera de esa categoría? Me explico un poco mejor:
> 
> De momento estoy ordenando mi make.conf poniendo primero las USE que voy a usar y luego todas las que no. En esa segunda sección con las que no quiero estaría ALSA_CARDS. ¿Puedo poner "-ALSA_CARDS" y luego arriba en la sección de las USE que quier poner sola hda-intel, o es incompatible (o sencillamente inútil) con la sintaxis del fichero?
> 
> 

 

ALSA_CARDS no es una categoría de USE sino una variable distinta. Si te fijas en la salida de emerge --info veras el valor que tiene asignado la variable USE, que es el que va encerrado entre comillas dobles. Despues lo que se definen son otras variables con su valor correspondiente y que son usadas sólo por algunos ebuilds.

Hay una diferencia importante entre USE y otras variables (como ALSA_CARDS). USE es una variable incremental mientras ALSA_CARDS no lo es.

USE toma como valor final el definido en la "suma" de varios archivos de configuración, ALSA_CARDS, en cambio, toma como valor final el que diga el archivo de configuración que se examina en último lugar según una jerarquía preestablecida en portage.

Mírate el primer párrafo de "man make.conf"

----------

## afkael

Hola!!

Si la consulta de las use se refiere a lo que creo, yo solía usar una herramienta llamada ufed (http://gentoo-portage.com/app-portage/ufed), que despliega una lista de uses donde explica su función y puedes seleccionar y deseleccionar a gusto y al final los agrega al make.conf ordenaditos como me gusta.. claro que en make.conf no necesitas poner muchas use, para eso existe package.use (creo, yo uso win7   :Embarassed:  )

Estoy aquí por melancolía. Nunca pude hacer mi kernel ni darle el inicio gráfico que había soñado para mi gentoo, espero que tengas más suerte que yo. Igual no es que me haya dado por vencido, sólo estoy tomando impulso.

Saludos

PD: jajaj.. los mismos nombres, los mismo problemas (los uses, las instalaciones sin internet, el xorg, los drivers ati).. que bueno verlos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Lo de las USE que afectan a programas que no se van a instalar en principio tranquiliza; ya me veía con un quintal de dependencias relacionadas con Apache al instalar, qué sé yo... algún editor web (me reventaba que Arch me intalase el CUPS por la cara y el SANE como dependencia sí o sí de Gwenview cuando no tengo ni impresora ni scanner en este equipo). De todas maneras, como recomendáis, cuando vaya a instalar algo relacionado con la web mejor comprobaré que su ebuild no pida Apache y si lo pide editarlo. Supongo que son un pcoo como los pkgbuilds de Arch: un archivito de texto fácilmente editable, no?. Bueno, ya preguntaré por aquí si me pasa antes que especular, jeje.

 

Normalmente no hay que editar ebuilds a no ser que quieras hacer algo espectacular, como tú comentas. En la mayoría de casos, las dependencias grandes cuando son condicionales vienen controladas por alguna USE flag. Claro que siempre es posible editar un ebuild para añadirle otra USE y un control más fino de las dependencias, en tal caso lo ideal es subir el ebuild a bugs.gentoo.org para que se baraje la inclusión del nuevo parche en el portage oficial de gentoo.

Pero no deberías estar preocupándote por eso en una fase tan temprana.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero entre el cerca de un centenar de banderas USE que me muestra emerge --info, aparte de esa categoría sobr Apache que dije, aparecen varias que sí me interesan, como las relacionadas con el audio -tarjetas y "plugins"- y con el vídeo. Por ejemplo la categoría "ALSA_CARDS", en la que debería desactivar todos los parámetros USE menos hda-intel, que es la tarjeta que tengo; ¿en este caso tengo que desactivar todas a manita o puedo poner un guión delante de ALSA_CARDS y luego quizá copiar "hda-intel" fuera de esa categoría? Me explico un poco mejor:
> 
> De momento estoy ordenando mi make.conf poniendo primero las USE que voy a usar y luego todas las que no. En esa segunda sección con las que no quiero estaría ALSA_CARDS. ¿Puedo poner "-ALSA_CARDS" y luego arriba en la sección de las USE que quier poner sola hda-intel, o es incompatible (o sencillamente inútil) con la sintaxis del fichero?
> ...

 

La sintaxis de make.conf es la sintaxis de bash (ya que make.conf es ni más ni menos un script de shell que declara algunas variables que portage usa internamente para varios propósitos). Anteponer un signo menos al nombre de una variable no tiene efecto alguno, y menos el que tú describes. Aparte de eso, estas variables están definidas de forma que si se declaran en make.conf su valor será el asignado, y si no su valor contendrá todas las cadenas. En otras palabras, si tú declaras ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" en tu make.conf ese será el valor que tenga la variable $ALSA_CARDS, y si no la declaras, su valor será "todas las tardejas disponibles", y todos los drivers serán instalados. Lo mismo vale para VIDEO_CARDS. La lógica es simple: si tú quieres un control estricto entonces defines tu hardware usando estas variables, y si no pues simplemente te olvidas del asunto y se instalan todos los drivers.

----------

## Latinvs

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSA_CARDS no es una categoría de USE sino una variable distinta. Si te fijas en la salida de emerge --info veras el valor que tiene asignado la variable USE, que es el que va encerrado entre comillas dobles. Despues lo que se definen son otras variables con su valor correspondiente y que son usadas sólo por algunos ebuilds.
> 
> 

 

Ahá, esto aclara algunas cosas.

Al aparecerme en una misma línea encabezada por "USE=" y luego toda una retahila de banderas y variables como esta ALSA_CARDS pensaba que estaban todas bajo USE y que sería una especie de agrupación de ciertas banderas con usos parecidos bajo categorías. Gracias por la aclaración.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay una diferencia importante entre USE y otras variables (como ALSA_CARDS). USE es una variable incremental mientras ALSA_CARDS no lo es.
> 
> USE toma como valor final el definido en la "suma" de varios archivos de configuración, ALSA_CARDS, en cambio, toma como valor final el que diga el archivo de configuración que se examina en último lugar según una jerarquía preestablecida en portage.
> ...

 

Sí, entiendo, me leí el manual y todo el asunto de la prevalencia a la hora de aplicar parámetros USE. Mi cacao mental venía por lo que digo arriba de que pensaba que esas variables no eran sino agrupaciones de banderas en categorías según su función.

Mucho más claro ahora, gracias,  :Smile: 

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si la consulta de las use se refiere a lo que creo, yo solía usar una herramienta llamada ufed (http://gentoo-portage.com/app-portage/ufed), que despliega una lista de uses donde explica su función y puedes seleccionar y deseleccionar a gusto y al final los agrega al make.conf ordenaditos como me gusta..

 

Lo conozco. Antes de recurrir a este foro anduve buscando respuestas por la red y en el manual, pero por lo que vi de Ufed, aunque la activación/desactivación es más cómoda que teclearlas me pareció que las descripciones  no era mayor que las que se encuentran en el manual de Gentoo. Claro que no llegué a instalar el programa sólo leí comentarios y ví capturas. Quizá sea hora de probarlo.

Grcias por la recomendación.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero no deberías estar preocupándote por eso en una fase tan temprana.
> 
> 

 

Sí, es verdad, estoy anticipando complicaciones. Supongo que es un instinto paranoide normal entre usuarios que ya han tenido que lidiar con alguna que otra distro y saben la que les espera con cada cambio, jaja.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La sintaxis de make.conf es la sintaxis de bash (ya que make.conf es ni más ni menos un script de shell que declara algunas variables que portage usa internamente para varios propósitos). Anteponer un signo menos al nombre de una variable no tiene efecto alguno, y menos el que tú describes. Aparte de eso, estas variables están definidas de forma que si se declaran en make.conf su valor será el asignado, y si no su valor contendrá todas las cadenas. En otras palabras, si tú declaras ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" en tu make.conf ese será el valor que tenga la variable $ALSA_CARDS, y si no la declaras, su valor será "todas las tardejas disponibles", y todos los drivers serán instalados.

 

Claro cual rocío matutino. Gracias, compañero,  :Very Happy: 

::EDICIÓN::

Aqunue este hilo no trataba sobre ningún problema o fallo o algo así, considero que mis dudas han sido suficientemente aclaradas. ¿Debería poner en el título algo como [SOLUCIONADO] o algo así?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> ::EDICIÓN::
> 
> Aqunue este hilo no trataba sobre ningún problema o fallo o algo así, considero que mis dudas han sido suficientemente aclaradas. ¿Debería poner en el título algo como [SOLUCIONADO] o algo así?

 

Es lo que se acostumbra, si. "Netiqueta", que le dicen, ayuda a la hora de buscar al próximo que se plantee tus mismas dudas.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Pequeña aclaración extra: internamente portage trata a VIDEO_CARDS, ALSA_CARDS, LINGUAS y algunas más como USEs tal y como tú intuías. Pero para el usuario normal y corriente son cosas separadas. No obstante, no ibas muy descaminado. En versiones anteriores de portage todas estas banderas se mostraban en el apartado USE al ejecutar emerge --info, dentro de la misma variable en un formato más o menos como este:

```
USE="foo bar moo cow linguas_es"
```

----------

## Latinvs

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es lo que se acostumbra, si. "Netiqueta", que le dicen, ayuda a la hora de buscar al próximo que se plantee tus mismas dudas.
> 
> Salud!

 

Lo suponía, pero me extrañaba que en la mayoría de los hilos la gente no lo pone, incluso si se han solucionado.

De todas formas una última preguntilla antes de marcar como solucionado el asunto, jeje:

Siguiendo las recomendaciones del manual y de lo que leo por estos foros y blogs lo más sensato es que establezca pocas USEs generales en mi make.conf y que mejor aplique a cada paquete las que necesite en el archivo package.use.

Si por ejemplo quiero instalar KDE (quien dice KDE dice algo más pequeño o incluso un solo programa, pero bueno, por ejemplificar claramente), y entre varias otras he de aplicarle la bandera qt4, las dependencias de KDE "heredan" esas banderas que se hayan indicado en package.use, no? No recuerdo haber leído nada que indique lo contrario, pero por si acaso mejor preguntar.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Pequeña aclaración extra: internamente portage trata a VIDEO_CARDS, ALSA_CARDS, LINGUAS y algunas más como USEs tal y como tú intuías... 

 

Con la diferencia que comentaba quilosaq de que esas variables son excluyentes en vez de incrementales como USE, no?

Nunca están de más aclaraciones como esa que ayudan a entender un poco mejor los entresijos.

La verdad es que en 4 tardes que llevo trasteando con Gentoo estoy entendiendo la cosa mejor que en semanas con otras distros. Gracias, compañeros  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El habilitar una use flag para un paquete no implica que sus dependencias vayan a heredarla también. Donde si ocurriría es en el caso de un metapaquete, es decir un paquete que contiene a otros tantos y me parece que por allí viene tu confusión. 

Imagínate que estás compilando todas y cada una de las partes de tu KDE desde el código fuente, por tratarse de un entorno de escritorio modular, estamos hablando de unos cuantos cientos de paquetes distintos cada uno conteniendo el código fuente de cada partecita del conjunto. Instalar KDE paquete por paquete sería tan engorroso que para eso se provee del paquete kde-meta, por ejemplo que los contiene a todos. El use flag qt4 para kde-meta afectará a todos los sub-paquetes correspondientes.

(Corrijan si le erro en algo, que llevo bastante tiempo sin usar KDE).

Las variables en make.conf son incrementales. Podrías usar por ejemplo:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"
```

Salud!

----------

## Latinvs

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> El habilitar una use flag para un paquete no implica que sus dependencias vayan a heredarla también. Donde si ocurriría es en el caso de un metapaquete, es decir un paquete que contiene a otros tantos y me parece que por allí viene tu confusión. 

 

Bueno, la diferencia entre un paquete y un metapaquete la tengo clara, pero pensaba que quizá Portage de alguna manera se las apañaba para saber que si se iba a instlar el paquete X, con las dependencias Y y Z, a éstas dos se les debería aplicar las mismas USEs que a X, si es que están definidas en sus ebuilds. Algo parecido a lo que me cuentas de los metapaquetes, que de alguna forma informan de que a los paquetes a los que hace referencia se les apliquen las mismas USEs.

Mi intención no es instalar KDE con todos sus programas, ni mucho menos paquete a paquete. Pretendo instalar el equivalente al kdebase-workspace de Arch o al metapaquete de Debian kde4-minimal (todavía ando liado con Xorg y no me he aprendido cómo se llaman los paquetes de KDE en Gentoo) y con la instalación básica en marcha añadir los programas que quiero, así que menos mal que lo he preguntado, porque ya lo daba yo por hecho, y habría sido un completo desastre, jeje.

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Las variables en make.conf son incrementales. Podrías usar por ejemplo:
> 
> [code]VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

 

Pero eso no incrementa las banderas sino que excluye todas menos vesa y nvidia, no? Eso es lo que me pareció entender y al hacer algún emerge -va me ha parecido ver que controladores como glint o ati aparecía con un signo menos delante.

Mientras agregar USEs en make.conf suma esas USEs agregadas a las que ya aportan make.defaults y compañía, en las variables como ALSA_CARDS o VIDEO_CARDS si especificamos alguna bandera lo que ocurre precisamente es que se excluyen todas las otras aportadas por los otros ficheros que configuran las USE flags totales, no?

Corrígeme si ando un poco despistado, que no niego que sea probable, jeje.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero eso no incrementa las banderas sino que excluye todas menos vesa y nvidia, no? Eso es lo que me pareció entender y al hacer algún emerge -va me ha parecido ver que controladores como glint o ati aparecía con un signo menos delante.
> 
> Mientras agregar USEs en make.conf suma esas USEs agregadas a las que ya aportan make.defaults y compañía, en las variables como ALSA_CARDS o VIDEO_CARDS si especificamos alguna bandera lo que ocurre precisamente es que se excluyen todas las otras aportadas por los otros ficheros que configuran las USE flags totales, no?
> ...

 

Exactamente. El perfil elegido, tu make.conf y tu package.use controlan las use flags, en ese orden. Si tu perfil habilita +kde pero tu make.conf tiene -kde, eso se aplicará a todos los ebuilds, si algun paquete tuviera +kde en tu package.use, ese paquete puntual se verá afectado por esta opción.

Salud!

----------

## Latinvs

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exactamente. El perfil elegido, tu make.conf y tu package.use controlan las use flags, en ese orden. Si tu perfil habilita +kde pero tu make.conf tiene -kde, eso se aplicará a todos los ebuilds, si algun paquete tuviera +kde en tu package.use, ese paquete puntual se verá afectado por esta opción.
> 
> Salud!

 

Sí, bueno creo que eso era lo que comentaba un compañero más arriba y más o menos lo que yo había entendido, sólo que nos hemos liado con las palabras, jeje.

En fin, doy por cerrado este tema. Gracias a todos por ilustrar mi ignorancia sobre Gentoo,  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hey, nadie nace sabiendo...

Una vez Gentoo, para siempre Gentoo dicen, esperemos que así sea en tu caso y te quedes con esta gran distribución.

Salud!

----------

